

Study: Searchers Choose Google Over Bing When Google’s Name Is The Results - bishvili
http://searchengineland.com/users-prefer-google-even-when-155682

======
pedalpete
This isn't surprising at all. It's the power of brand. People trust Google,
and most I suspect don't know what Bing is.

In comparison, I wonder what would happen if somebody was given a Windows 8
touch-screen laptop and told it was made by Apple? Would they comment on how
beautiful and easy to use it is? I suspect they would.

~~~
DanBC
Dissonance is powerful. In the book _Mistakes were made, but not by me_ the
authors describe several experiments like this.

([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mistakes_Were_Made_(But_Not_by...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mistakes_Were_Made_\(But_Not_by_Me\)))

For example, a group of schoolboys are split into 2 random groups. There's a
bit of handwavey explanation about the split. One group is called "under
estimators" and the other group is called "over estimators". The groups
quickly develop loyalty.

It's changed my behaviour.

------
MaysonL
Actual title: "Study: Many Searchers Choose Google Over Bing Even When
Google’s Name Is On Bing’s Results"

In other words, people chose Google's results, even when they were labelled
"Bing".

